# Brit and American thinking about moving to Italy



## jamerson (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, I wondered if anyone can tell me what's involved for a couple with 1 child living in the states to emirate to Italy, I'm a Brit and my wife is an American just to complicate matters 

Thanks
James


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jamerson said:


> Hi, I wondered if anyone can tell me what's involved for a couple with 1 child living in the states to emirate to Italy, I'm a Brit and my wife is an American just to complicate matters.


You will be exercising your right as an EU citizen to live and work in another EU state, so your case will come under EU regulations rather than Italian domestic law. You then have the right to be accompanied by your wife, whatever her nationality. The exact mechanism varies between member states - some like UK requires your wife to obtain a special visa called EEA Family Permit in advance, while in others she can just turn up without visa (as a US citizen she can enter any EU country without a visa for a visit) and then apply for residence permit once in the country. Italy does require a visa in advance, but it's issued without too much fuss and costs nothing. Get in touch with the nearest Italian consulate. Presumably your daughter has a British passport.


----------

